# Puppy pimples?



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 2 brothers Nacho and Libre 6 months
Both just neutered 
Libre my tricoloured brown has had pimples all over his head and neck since I brought him home sometimes worse than others
Vet didn't seem worried but had no suggestions either
Both have been fed raw since I brought them home 
Does anyone have ideas on how to get rid of them?
View attachment 18505

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like an allergic reaction. I'd give Benedryl 1mg/1lb.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks but I've seen hives on my other dog and these are definitely pimples



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This might help. 

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks TLI lots of info there
My obedience trainer has recommended vitamin c says she's seen these before 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Triciad said:


> Thanks TLI lots of info there
> My obedience trainer has recommended vitamin c says she's seen these before
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome!! Keep us posted. My Lex had one on her ear. The vet said it was similar to an ingrown hair. He squeezed it and its never returned since.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He also mentioned that some pups get something similar that are benign cysts.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita had a couple this past year at different times. They were on her head. Diligently put neosporin on them and they went away


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Lupitas mom I'll try that too



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

